# Some Schwinn Bikes in My Life



## Bikes62557 (Mar 4, 2017)

It all started in 1948, Christmas. My brother and myself got 24" Schwinn bicycles and I have liked them ever since. The photo with a 9 year old at the controls of a new red Schwinn is me! I found one almost like it in 2003 and restored it that winter. I found everything needed to equip it like my first bike (Bendix Brake, 1/2" chain, S-2 Rims, Small "Coke Bottle" grips) except the Juvenile Lobdell Saddle that my bike had. When we got the bikes that were supposed to be identical Dad saw that they were not so he had us draw straws for the one we got sight unseen. My brother drew the one with a older style "Feathered" Chain Guard, skip tooth chain, drop center rims, Troxel saddle and a New Departure Brake. We did not know why they were different and we both were happy and we could tell them apart. Now looking back I suppose that Schwinn was in a change over faze from prewar parts and new models coming out. When someone tells you that it could have never been built that way have them explain how these bikes could have been so different! 

Back to the correct saddle for my bike, I found one and restored/recovered it 2014.
The photo of the 24" unequipped "BOCX" commonly known as 24" Juvenile DX is just how my bike was equipped (thanks to Dad's old photos).  The photos of it with horn tank and other items is how they came out if they were "Equipped", Schwinn did not include a rear rack on the "Equipped" version as they did in later years.

Then 2014-15 I built up a 20" Little Brother with Schwinn training wheels (called Cycle Aid by Schwinn).
Last year we made a trip to Ann Arbor to enter the pair in the show and came home with a plaque!

Note photo of mechanism I devised to keep one from damaging the tanks with the Truss Rods, took some time to make but it worked out fine. I also have that on the B6 as it did not have a locking fork.

Later I will put photos and info on the Maroon/Ivory in back of one photo.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2017)

Beautiful job! Wish I had pictures of my first bike, a 20" early 50's ballooner that was probably a refurbished Schwinn.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 4, 2017)

Incredible pair of schwinns i have the maroon version of the 24 inch


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> It all started in 1948, Christmas. My brother and myself got 24" Schwinn bicycles and I have liked them ever since. The photo with a 9 year old at the controls of a new red Schwinn is me! I found one almost like it in 2003 and restored it that winter. I found everything needed to equip it like my first bike (Bendix Brake, 1/2" chain, S-2 Rims, Small "Coke Bottle" grips) except the Juvenile Lobdell Saddle that my bike had. When we got the bikes that were supposed to be identical Dad saw that they were not so he had us draw straws for the one we got sight unseen. My brother drew the one with a older style "Feathered" Chain Guard, skip tooth chain, drop center rims, Troxel saddle and a New Departure Brake. We did not know why they were different and we both were happy and we could tell them apart. Now looking back I suppose that Schwinn was in a change over faze from prewar parts and new models coming out. When someone tells you that it could have never been built that way have them explain how these bikes could have been so different!
> 
> Back to the correct saddle for my bike, I found one and restored/recovered it 2014.
> The photo of the 24" unequipped "BOCX" commonly known as 24" Juvenile DX is just how my bike was equipped (thanks to Dad's old photos).  The photos of it with horn tank and other items is how they came out if they were "Equipped", Schwinn did not include a rear rack on the "Equipped" version as they did in later years.
> ...



VERY INGENIOUS IDEA AND SOLUTION.! 
IF YOU WANT TO PUT A LOCKING STEER TUBE IN THE B 6, I CAN HELP.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 4, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> VERY INGENIOUS IDEA AND SOLUTION.!
> IF YOU WANT TO PUT A LOCKING STEER TUBE IN THE B 6, I CAN HELP.



Wes, Thanks but then I would have to be careful with the fork to tank problem. The bike never had locking fork so I will keep it that way.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 4, 2017)

Searched through my stash of old photos of our 1949 B6. This bike was the joint property of my wife and her two brothers and younger sister. They lived in the country on gravel and dirt roads with a long lane from house to road. Her Dad complained that they never road the nice bike he bought them (used but like new) until one day he road it to the mail box (just short of 1/4 mile) on their gravel lane. That night at supper he never mentioned the bike and never ever complained to the kids (all really to small for such a heavy bike) for not riding it. I first saw this bike while dating the gal I have been married to since 1958. I am the happy guy on the bike in 1957 when it was still in good condition. We found it in the gravel floored Machine Shed rusting away in 1996 and restored it back to near new condition. As the photo of it "Before" I started on it shows it was in very sad condition. When I have told this story in my wife's presence I kid her about the Big Schwinn and that was why I married her (to get the bike).

It is the only B6 I have seen with Phantom type tail light (but with no stop light). I have found only 1 photo of one on the Web. The serial# shows it was built just before production on the Phantom started. That would make it the top of the Schwinn line at that time I believe.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Apr 3, 2017)

This Ludwig "Schwinn" was in my stable for a while but sold it at Memory Lane a few years ago. I think that it was 100% original including the metal straps that locate the Speedometer cable! The Morrow Brake was a 1940 date. Had anyone else ever seen an "Equipped" Ludwig? When John Polizzi saw it several years ago he said that he had never seen a Ludwig with a Horn Tank.


----------

